

Good Eyesight? Thank Snakes (Longer article) - isleyaardvark
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/DyeHard/story?id=2371692&page=1

======
wundie
I've heard the name "Snakes" before but I don't remember where.

~~~
fretje
You're talking about the game?

------
zackattack
(The article isn't very long). But wait. How did primates get to South
America?

